# Last paycheck, ready to go



## alameda (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock: So I am going to get paid next friday, i'll pay off a 600 dollar debt and i'll still be in love with someone on the coast of North Carolina (i am currently in the mountains of North Carolina, 350 miles away from my love) I want to be near him more than words can describe so i'll save'em and i won't. I'll recieve a paycheck after the one that i'll recieve to pay off debt. That one will leave me at about 800 or less in the bank, and nowhere to stay....Should I keep livin' where i am...(not paying rent, and living very very very comfortably....) 
or just go?
the heart leads the mind in this case, for me....cold outside or not....
but i'm asking because i want an answer from someone with either experience, or someone who is cold....and regrets it.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 2, 2007)

Being cold can ruin a lot of things for some people. . .
But some people's hearts are so filled by the time they do things the weather is just a pinprick.

Just do what'll help your stomach settle. =)


----------



## DirtyRig (Nov 3, 2007)

lemme know if you pull through the spencer yards. if you're going from the mountains to the coast, you probably will.


----------

